# kommt der frosch wieder



## Haiflyer (19. Apr. 2005)

servus

wir ham vor ein paar tagen unsern teich gereinigt und vergrößtert. und nun neu angelegt. davor hatten wir einen frosch drin den man nicht nur hören sondern auch sehen konnte. durch die umbaumaßnahmen hat er sich natürlich verzogen. kann man damit rechnen das er wieder kommt wenn jetzt ruhe am teich eingekehrt ist ? 
wäre schade drum

ciao Lucas


----------



## Nestor (19. Apr. 2005)

Hi,

gleiches hatte ich letztes Jahr. Der Frosch kam ziemlich schnell zurück. Allerdings dauerten die Arbeiten auch nicht sehr lange.

mfg Björn


----------



## bonsai (20. Apr. 2005)

Ein Hallo aus dem Norden
Wenn der Teich vergrößert wurde und die Anlage nicht komplett unfreundlich ist, wird er wohl noch ein paar Kumpel mitbringen, die er zur Zeit zusammensammelt :twisted: 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Apr. 2005)

hi

danke für die antworten. nun ja der teich hat mehr volumen bekommen. sprich mehr wasser. etwas weniger pflanzen.
hoff er kommt wieder. wäre schade drum. ham ihn als kaulquappe bekommen und quasi großgezogen.
hoff er kommt wieder 
von mir aus auch mit n paar kumpels


----------



## Harald (20. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lucas,

__ Frösche und __ Kröten kommen und gehen.... und im Zweifel sind sie überall. Selbst in Arizona mitten in der Wüste bin ich schon auf einen getreten (allerdings nach einem Regenschauer).

Du brauchst Dir keine Gedanken darüber machen, sie werden Dich auf jeden Fall wieder aufsuchen und auch noch die eine oder andere Nacht vom Schlafen abhalten.


----------



## tina (20. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lucas,

Frösche sind i. d. R. ausgesprochen standorttreu, weshalb man "fremde" Frösche ja auch nicht irgendwo fangen sollte, um sie dann im Gartenteich auszusetzen. Sie suchen sich nämlich wieder den Weg zurück zum "Geburtsteich", um dort abzulaichen.
Wenn also dein Frosch in deinem alten Teich "geboren" wurde, so kommt er dahin sicherlich wieder zurück.
LG
Tina


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Apr. 2005)

naja gebohren wurde er hier nicht. wir ham ihn als kaulquappe eingesetzt mit vielen kleinen brüdern und schwestern. die sind aber leider den fischen zum opfer gefallen. weshalb ich mich ganz besonders freu das unser kleiner rambo. hehe wie ich ihn nenne überlebt hat.


----------

